# Need confirmed (or confirmed-ish!) numbers for Sept meet up



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,

So far just:

Me
Dottie
Rose

Who else is thinking of coming? If it's a smaller group, we can maybe re-consider location etc

Date is 13th Sept (Sat) and venue is somewhere in or around Windsor

Anyway, pls sign up here if you're planning to come along so I can start calling venues and book something up

Thanks!
Laura


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Laura,
Sorry but won't know until nearer the time as depends on cycle and starting IVF.  Would love to come tho.  
Take care
R x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm thinking about it - but just need to see how far away and how long the journey will be before confirming.


Just checked route planner and will take around 4.5 hours to drive 250+ miles, so will have a word with SuzieB but may be a bit far for us to travel,  

sorry to be a pain - but any chance of more central location??


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Laura

Thanks so much for organizing, I really would like to be there especially since I had to miss the May one as I moved that day! As long as I am fully recovered I'll be there - heck if I'm not fully recovered by then I'll be seriously  

I am supposed to go on a business trip in Sep, but my manager suspects it will be nearer the end of Sep. 

I'll keep you updated!


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

I can make it on 13th if it is in Windsor as am in Oxford the night before and London the day after. If it moves beyond those areas I may not be able to make it.

Muddylane


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Laura 

I don't think I will be able to make it as Mum and Dad away that weekend and I am on catsitting duty and think Windsor will be too far to travel there and back in one day (4 trains!)

Some1

xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm happy to reconsider venue if it means more people can make it.....


Dx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

MMmm - I have no idea where I'll be working so better say no for this one


----------



## suzie.b (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi girls

Chatted with Roo and didn't realise how far it was until she told me.  Not sure I'll be up to such a big journey then as I'll be probably quite big by then.  Also quite an expense in petrol - 500 miles round trip.

As Roo said, any chance of anywhere more central?  I'd really love to come if possible.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi....

Count me in for the 13th Sept.....

Reasonably relaxed on venue/location. Appreciate the concerns re. distance for some so also ok if moves. By the way..heathrow is quite close to Windsor ...flights might be more convenient poss even cheaper than driving for Northeasters (altho not very green i know!)  I always use www.skyscanner.net to check out cheapest options. Prices tend to drop about a month before and then go up again in last 10days. 

Well done Laura for sussing options out. 

xx Di


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Count me in.  Sounds great but such a shame that more of us can't make it.

Love and hugs Felix xx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

As much as I'd love to catch up with everyone again I don't think I'l be able to make it - its too far for me to do in a day and I'm saving hard at the moment so can't really think about staying down there.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, so now we have the following saying yes to Windsor on the 13th:
Me
Dottie
Rose
Dinky
Jenny
Felix
Muddy

And quite a few saying they'd like to come but Windsor is too far. 

So, at the risk of totally overcomplicating everything, what if we switched back to a Midlands-ish location - either back to Stratford, or somewhere else in that area? Would that mean others were able to come? 

Let me know your thoughts. Would be great to be able to accommodate everyone who wants to come along, so if location is the issue, let's change it...

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Stratford would be more tricky for me this time round just because I have to be in London the next day and was planning to leave my car at Windsor station. Could do same for Stratford but the journey time is a lot longer and would mean alot more travelling for me the next day. Was hoping to stay overnight this time round in Windsor but would probably not be able to do that if it were Stratford. If more people can make Stratford then no problem; I'll see what I can do.

Muddylane


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm happy to switch back to Midlands....

Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

hi, would be able to make stratford or somewhere a little further afield, but winchester would be too far for me to do in a day...... 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## pippa38h (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow! 13th Sept is one of those rare beasts called `a weekend off` Now I`m getting to know you all better, I think I`d like to come. Idealistically Midlands, but if I can stay overnight with someone who lives near Windsor, I could come by train (can`t afford the accomodation there!) - don`t fancy the drive even if someone else is doing the driving,but love trains.

Long hard 15hr day today with grandparents coming tommorow (great joys!! )
Night all 
Pippa


----------

